# eBay Key Fobs



## TheToaster (Mar 19, 2017)

Anyone ever buy key fobs on eBay? I just got mine delivered and it came with programming instructions. I came back from the dealer to get it cut ($20 CAN) and did the instructions and it all works, except for the remote start. Pressing it just pops the remote trunk. Anyone ever have this issue, or know of a fix? Thanks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Factory remote start?

$20.00 to cut the key - highway robbery, mine was $2.00 plus tax at my dealer.


----------



## TheToaster (Mar 19, 2017)

Yep - the factory remote. I thought I was getting a deal at $20; going on Youtube to watch videos on how to program the keys there are tons of people in the comments saying how they paid $30-60 to get it cut, another $50 for the key itself, and also programming fees on top of that.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> Factory remote start?
> 
> $20.00 to cut the key - highway robbery, mine was $2.00 plus tax at my dealer.


Blasirl-

$2.00 to cut the Cruze Switchblade key? Did you also buy the key blank from them, or did you bring them a remote and say please cut this?

I'm one state away, but often find myself in Wisconsin. It might be a road trip time. I read somewhere that the key machine to cut the flat switchblade keys is nearly $10,000. When the 2010's came out, my dealer was ordering keys from GM parts already cut, because they couldn't justify the cost of a machine. 

That's a steal for a GM switchblade key...


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

if any of you are near a BatteriesPlus (now Batteries and Bulbs Plus or something like that), try them. I bought a key and had them cut it for a total of $60. Worked like a charm once we figured out how to program it to the car.

I don't have remote start so my remote may be a bit different.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> Blasirl-
> 
> $2.00 to cut the Cruze Switchblade key? Did you also buy the key blank from them, or did you bring them a remote and say please cut this?
> 
> ...


I bought a "Just a Key" and had my Chevy Dealer cut it. They are the ones that also told me how to program it. So far they have been great for me. Lynch Chevrolet.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheToaster said:


> Yep - the factory remote. I thought I was getting a deal at $20; going on Youtube to watch videos on how to program the keys there are tons of people in the comments saying how they paid $30-60 to get it cut, another $50 for the key itself, and also programming fees on top of that.


Depending on how long ago you bought it, I would contact the seller. Try and get a refund or at least a partial refund. If they want the key back, and the costs associated with this work, buy another one from Ali-Express (probably where your eBay seller bought them) and swap out the cut blade for an uncut one. Use XR's tutorial for that.

New Uncut 5 Button 433MHz With ID46 Chip Remote Control Key Fob for Chevrolet Cruze 2010 2011 2012 2013 2014 Read the fine print in this ad before buying: 2010- 2014 Cruze (Models WITHOUT Proximity Entry & WITHOUT Remote Start) - even though the remote has five buttons.


3 Buttons Replacement Remote Car Key Fob ID46 315mhz Fit For Chevrolet Cruze 2010-2015 Replacement Refit Car Key


Car Key Blank Uncut Blade For Chevrolet Cruze Buick Excelle Regal Lacrosse Remote Key (71#)


This one might be the correct one, just email the seller to get confirmation before buying. That way if it doesn't work, you can get a refund (or partial) without returning it.

5 Button New Replacement Flip Key Folding Remote Key Fob for Chevrolet Equinox Cruze 433MHz Uncut Blade


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I just went on ebay to find the link for the "Just a Key" and see the prices have dropped dramatically there as well. I would still try and get the seller to at least replace the board in the fob you have.

Brand New Uncut High Security Laser Sidemill Transponder Chip Key fits GM (Fits: Camaro)


----------

